# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين واخبار الثلاثاء 24 أكتوبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية اليوم الثلاثاء ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ§/ظ،ظ /ظ¢ظ¤م


صحيفـــة الصــدي

عروس الرمال ترقص طرباً مع ابداعات التش والغربال
جماهير الابيض الغاضبة تصيب طبيب المريخ .. تمزق قميص ابراهومة تحصب الملعب بالحجارة
الغاني القادم من الدوري الامريكي .. جئت للعب في الدوري السوداني ولم احدد وجهتي بعد
الهلال يحل ضيفاً علي فهود الشمال بأرض الحديد والنار الليلة
المريخ يتجاوز مصاعب الحكام .. يقتال هلال شيكان بهدفي التش والغربال
الصدي تجري اول حوار صحفي مع الغاني القادم من امريكا

صحيفـــة الزاويــة

مريخ التش والغربال .. شرب التبلدي وشتت الرمال
ريال مدريد يسيطر علي تشكيلة العالم وزيدان افضل مدرب
رونالدو يتفوق علي ميسي للمرة الثانية
( الزاوية)  تتحصل علي اسباب تأخر حسم الطعون في سوداكال .. والمدعوم يلتقي الاصدقاء
سكرتير الامل : نطالب بتحكيم عادل ونزيه امام الهلال
امير سيد احمد : ماذا يريد كتاب الهلال بمناصرة سوداكال .. وماهو القاسم المشترك بين الاثنين

صحيفـــة الزعيـــم

المريخ يطرب قلعة شيكان بأجمل الالحان
الحشود الحمراء تهز استاد عروس الرمال .. تصفق للابطال وتخرج سعيدة بثنائية التش والغربال
امل الحديد والنار في الانتظار .. جماهير الفهود ترفع شعار التار .. وقرني :سنكسر الحاجز ولا خيار غير الانتصار
المدعوم يراهن علي الحكم والمال في ( تمرين فهود الشمال)
جماهير الفهود تكمل تحضيراتها لموقعة سحق الازرق
المريخ يقهــر التبلـدي ويفوز بالنقاط
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تقرير مباراة المريخ وهلال الابيض 

واصل المريخ نتائجه الجيدة وكسب الهلال الابيض بهدفين لهدف في المباراة التي جمعتهما مساء الاثنين بملعب شيكان احرز للمريخ الغربال والتش وللهلال نصر الدين الشغيل
#الشوط_الاول
انطلق بلعبة للهلال الابيض قطع دفاع المريخ وتعود للهلال مجددا يبعدها دفاع المريخ ويبدا بها التش هجمة يعطله نيلسون لازجيلا
انطلق المريخ بهجمة عبر اللاعب بكري المدينة وارسل كرة عكسية يبعدها دفاع الهلال
حصل الهلال الابيض على ركلة زاوية نفذها مهند ابعدها الدفاع
هدف مريخي
#احرز اللاعب محمدعبدالرحمن الهدف الاول في الدقيقة 10 من الشوط الاول من تمريرة اللاعب بكري المدينة
حاول الهلال احراز هدف التعادل وقاد له مهند هجمة ابعدها صلاح نمر الى رمية تماس
قاد المريخ هجمة خطيرة مجددا تسلمها الحارس احمد عبد العظيم
قاد الهلال هجمة خطيرة وارسل كرنقو عكسية ابعدها التاج ابراهيم الى رمية تماس لعبها كرنقو داخل الملعب حولها نيلسون تمر الى ضربة مرمي
حصل المريخ على مخالفة نفذها باسكال تمر الى التش ابعدها دفاع الهلال الى وسط الملعب .
تعرض الحارس منجد النيل لمخالفة مع نيلسون ويعود للمشاركة بعد علاجه
حصل هلال الابيض على مخالفة مع ابوبكر نفذها مهند تمر الى رمية تماس لصالح المريخ
وجد الهلال فرصة للتعديل من مخالفة نفذها نيلسون تمر الى ضربة مرمي
عاد الهلال من جديد الى الهجوم وانطلق كرنقو بكرة سريعة وارسلها عكسية لعبها نيلسون رأسية تمر الي ضربة مرمي
انطلق المريخ بكرة سريعة من الجهة اليسري ارسلها اللاعب احمد ادم عكسيها لعبها المدينة تعود من الدفاع والمرمي خالي
تعرض اللاعب بكري المدينة لاصابة تم اخراجه لتلقي العلاج
#خروج ابراهيم جعفر
تعرض اللاعب ابراهيم جعفر لاصابة وحل مكانه ضفر
تقدم اللاعب احمد حامد التش بكرة عطله دفاع الهلال لم يحتسب الحكم مخالفة
تعدي اللاعب كرنقو بدون كرة على احمد ادم حصل على بطاقة صفراء
طرد سيسيه
طرد الحكم اللاعب سيسيه لاعتدائه بدون كرة على احمد حامد التش
انطلق اللاعب التاج ابراهيم بهجمة خطيرة واطلق تسديدة قوية تعود من اسفل القائم الى داخل الملعب
حصل المريخ على ركلة زاوية لم يحسن الاستفادة منها
وتستمر المباراة والهلال يبادل المريخ الهجوم حتى انتهي الشوط الاول بهدف للمريخ احرزه اللاعب محمد عبد الرحمن
#الشوط الثاني
انطلق بلعبة من المريخ ابعدها الهلال وتعود مجددا وتشكل خطرا على دفاع الهلال يبعدها احمد جلال
اطلق اللاعب عبد الرحمن كرنقو تسديدة قوية حولها منجد لركنية
قاد الهلال هجمة جديدة في الدقيقة السادسة عبر اللاعب احمد جلال اوقفها باسكال
خروج احمد جلال
اجرى مدرب الهلال تعديلا بخروج اللاعب احمد جلال ودخول فضل التوم
حصل المريخ على مخالفة نفذها احمد ادم تسلمها احمد عبد العظيم
في الدقيقة 11 حصل المريخ على مخالفة مع اللاعب التش نفذها باسكال تمر الى ضربة مرمي
تقدم التش بكرة من الجهة اليسري واطلق تسديدة حولها احمد عبد العظيم الى داخل الملعب
حاول الهلال مباغتة المريخ وتقدم كرنقو بكرة لكنه سقط الى ارض الملعب
خروج ابكر
اجرى مدرب الهلالل تعديلا بخروج ابوبكر سليمان ودخول كيزا
لعب كرنقو رمية تماس مثالية لكن باسكال ابعد الخطر عن مرمي فريقه
#هدف ثاني
احرز اللاعب احمد حامد التش الهدف الثاني للمريخ في الدقيقة 20 من تمريرة اللاعب التكت
تعرض اللاعب التش الى اصابة في لعبة خشنة من كرنقو
حصل المريخ على مخالفة نفذها العجب ابعدها احمد عبد العظيم
تجددت اصابة اللاعب التش يخرج ويحل مكانه عاطف خالد
حصل الهلال الابيض في الدقيقة 29 على ركلة زاوية نفذها مهند تمر الى ضربة مرمي
خروج كرنقو
اجرى مدرب الهلال تعديلا بخروج كرنقو ودخول احمد سخانة
حاول الهلال الوصول الى مرمي المريخ وقاد له نيلسون هجمة متحركة من عمق الميدان ابعدها الدفاع الى رمية تماس
بطاقة صفراء لاوريال
حصل اللاعب على اوريال على بطاقة صفراء لارتكابة مخالفة مع اللاعب عاطف خالد
قاد المريخ هجمة خطيرة عبر بكري المدينة وارسل كرة عكسية تصل الغربال لعب الكرة ارضية تسلمها عبد العظيم
عاد المريخ بهجمة على الجهة اليمني وارسل له اللاعب بكري ارضية ابعدها الدفاع الى رمية تماس من امام الغربال
#هدف للشغيل
احرز اللاعب نصر الدين الشغيل في الدقيقة 49 من الشوط الثاني من تمريرة اللاعب معاذ القوز لتنتهي المباراة بفوز المريخ على الهلال بهدفين لهدف ليرتفع بنقاطه الى 60 نقطة ويتجمد الهلال الابيض في 46 نقطة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يهزم هلال التبلدي بثنائية

حقق المريخ فوزاً مهماً على هلال التبلدي بهدفين لهدف مساء امس على ملعب إستاد الأبيض ضمن الجولة الثامنة والعشرين لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز، أنهى المريخ الشوط الأول متقدماً بهدف سجله محمد عبد الرحمن، وشهد هذا الشوط طرد السنغالي سليمانو سيسيه لاعب هلال التبلدي بالبطاقة الحمراء بعد اعتدائه بدون كرة على لاعب المريخ التش، وفي الشوط الثاني أضاف التش الهدف الثاني للمريخ فيما قلّص نصر الدين الشغيل الفارق لهلال التبلدي في الدقيقة 93، بالنتيجة رفع المريخ رصيده إلى 60 نقطة وتجمد رصيد هلال التبلدي في 46 نقطة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ للنقطة 60 بعد تخطيه هلال التبلدي

واصل المريخ ملاحقة غريمه الهلال حامل اللقب ومتصدر الترتيب العام للدوري الممتاز، وارتفع برصيده إلى 60 نقطة بفارق نقطة وحيدة عن الهلال الذي يتأخر بمباراة، وذلك بعد الفوز الغالي للمريخ خارج ملعبه مساء الاثنين على مضيفه هلال الابيض في المباراة التي اقيمت بإستاد شيكان 2-1، ونجح المريخ في بسط افضليته مبكرا وتقدم في الشوط الاول بهدف محمد عبد الرحمن ثم عززه التش بهدف ثانٍ في الشوط الثاني فيما قلص نصر الدين الشغيل النتيجة في الدقيقة الأخيرة للوقت بدل الضائع، الخسارة أبقت هلال الابيض في نقاطه الـ 47.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محمد موسى : المباراة كانت صعبة والهدف المبكر اراحنا

علّق كابتن محمد موسى المدير الفني لفريق الكرة الأول بنادي المريخ، على مجريات لقاء الأمس امام الهلال الابيض والذي انتهى بهدفين مقابل هدف لمصلحة المريخ
وقال محمد موسى الشهير بـ(المهندس) : 
نحمد الله على النتيجة الرائعة ونقاط المباراة المهمة للغاية والتي وضعناها بعين الاعتبار وباهتمام كبير عقب الفراغ من جولة كادوقلي مباشرة.
وواصل محمد موسى الحديث : 
الهلال الابيض فريق كبير يضم لاعبون مميزون للغاية واصحاب خبرة كبيرة، اضافة لكونه يمتلك جهاز فني مقتدر الامر الي يجعل التفوق عليه ليس بتلك السهولة.
وذكر محمد موسى ان الهدف المبكر اراح الفريق كثيراً حيث قال : 
استطاع محمد عبد الرحمن ان يحرز هدفاً غالياً باعتباره كان هدفاً مبكراً وضع اصحاب الارض تحت الضغط 
واللاعبون نفذوا المطلوب منهم والتزموا بالخطة التي وضعناها بحذافيرها ولولا سوء الطالع لأحرزنا أكثر من هدفين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*طبيب المريخ بخير.. وفحوصات دقيقة تؤكد سلامته 

طمأن طبيب المريخ، الدكتور محمد كمال، الجميع بسلامته من اصابة في الرأس نتاج تعرضه لوابل من الحجارة والرشق من مدرجات أنصار الهلال الابيض صاحب الارض والجمهور.. واضطرت الفرقة المسعفة من حمله بسيارة الاسعاف على وجه السرعة تحوطاً من ان تكون الحالة خطرة. 
أجريت للطبيب محمد كمال فحوصات على مستوى الرأس للتأكد من سلامته، وظهرت النتائج خالية من أي وجود للنزيف الداخلي او الارتجاج أو خلافه. قبل التوجه لفندق حبابكو مقر اقامة بعثة المريخ وهو بكامل صحته
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بثنائية الغربال والتش المريخ يضرب هلال الابيض في عقر داره
المريخ (2) :: (1) هلال الأبيض

أهداف المريخ :: محمد عبد الرحمن الشوط الأول +أحمد حامد التش في الشوط الثاني
التشكيلة :
منجد النيل . نمر. باسكال . احمد ادم . التاج ابراهيم . ابراهيم جعفر . رمضان عجب . التكت . التش . محمد عبد الرحمن . بكري المدينة ..
.
تبديلات ؛
خروج ابراهيم جعفر دخول ضفر .
خروج التش ودخول عاطف خالد .
المباراة شهدت أحداث عنف كثيرة من لاعبي هلال الأبيض تجاه لاعبي المريخ وتعرض التش لأكثر عمليات العنف . كان الشغيل اكثر اللاعبين عنفا" في أرض الملعب .... وقد صرف الحكم ركلة جزاء واااضحة مع التش .. وطرد لاعب هلال الابيض سيسية في الشوط الأول .
.
المريخ يرتفع بنقاطه ويصل النقطة 60
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الزعيم يقهر هلال التبلدى بثنائية الاروع فى الموسم

واصل المريخ الابداع والامتاع و نتائجه الجيدة وكسب الهلال الابيض بهدفين لهدف في المباراة التي جمعتهما مساء الاثنين بملعب شيكان احرز للمريخ الغربال والتش وللهلال نصر الدين الشغيل
الشوط الاول
انطلق بلعبة للهلال الابيض قطع دفاع المريخ وتعود للهلال مجددا يبعدها دفاع المريخ ويبدا بها التش هجمة يعطله نيلسون لازجيلا
انطلق المريخ بهجمة عبر اللاعب بكري المدينة وارسل كرة عكسية يبعدها دفاع الهلال
حصل الهلال الابيض على ركلة زاوية نفذها مهند ابعدها الدفاع
احرز اللاعب محمد عبد الرحمن الهدف الاول في الدقيقة 10 من الشوط الاول من تمريرة اللاعب بكري المدينة
حاول الهلال احراز هدف التعادل وقاد له مهند هجمة ابعدها صلاح نمر الى رمية تماس
قاد المريخ هجمة خطيرة مجددا تسلمها الحارس احمد عبد العظيم
قاد الهلال هجمة خطيرة وارسل كرنقو عكسية ابعدها التاج ابراهيم الى رمية تماس لعبها كرنقو داخل الملعب حولها نيلسون تمر الى ضربة مرمي
حصل المريخ على مخالفة نفذها باسكال تمر الى التش ابعدها دفاع الهلال الى وسط الملعب .
تعرض الحارس منجد النيل لمخالفة مع نيلسون ويعود للمشاركة بعد علاجه
حصل هلال الابيض على مخالفة مع ابوبكر نفذها مهند تمر الى رمية تماس لصالح المريخ
وجد الهلال فرصة للتعديل من مخالفة نفذها نيلسون تمر الى ضربة مرمي
عاد الهلال من جديد الى الهجوم وانطلق كرنقو بكرة سريعة وارسلها عكسية لعبها نيلسون رأسية تمر الي ضربة مرمي
انطلق المريخ بكرة سريعة من الجهة اليسري ارسلها اللاعب احمد ادم عكسيها لعبها المدينة تعود من الدفاع والمرمي خالي
تعرض اللاعب بكري المدينة لاصابة تم اخراجه لتلقي العلاج
خروج ابراهيم جعفر
تعرض اللاعب ابراهيم جعفر لاصابة وحل مكانه ضفر
تقدم اللاعب احمد حامد التش بكرة عطله دفاع الهلال لم يحتسب الحكم مخالفة
تعدي اللاعب كرنقو بدون كرة على احمد ادم حصل على بطاقة صفراء
طرد الحكم اللاعب سيسيه لاعتدائه بدون كرة على احمد حامد التش
انطلق اللاعب التاج ابراهيم بهجمة خطيرة واطلق تسديدة قوية تعود من اسفل القائم الى داخل الملعب
حصل المريخ على ركلة زاوية لم يحسن الاستفادة منها
وتستمر المباراة والهلال يبادل المريخ الهجوم حتى انتهي الشوط الاول بهدف للمريخ احرزه اللاعب محمد عبد الرحمن
الشوط الثاني
انطلق بلعبة من المريخ ابعدها الهلال وتعود مجددا وتشكل خطرا على دفاع الهلال يبعدها احمد جلال
اطلق اللاعب عبد الرحمن كرنقو تسديدة قوية حولها منجد لركنية
قاد الهلال هجمة جديدة في الدقيقة السادسة عبر اللاعب احمد جلال اوقفها باسكال
اجرى مدرب الهلال تعديلا بخروج اللاعب احمد جلال ودخول فضل التوم
حصل المريخ على مخالفة نفذها احمد ادم تسلمها احمد عبد العظيم
في الدقيقة 11 حصل المريخ على مخالفة مع اللاعب التش نفذها باسكال تمر الى ضربة مرمي
تقدم التش بكرة من الجهة اليسري واطلق تسديدة حولها احمد عبد العظيم الى داخل الملعب
حاول الهلال مباغتة المريخ وتقدم كرنقو بكرة لكنه سقط الى ارض الملعب
اجرى مدرب الهلالل تعديلا بخروج ابوبكر سليمان ودخول كيزا
لعب كرنقو رمية تماس مثالية لكن باسكال ابعد الخطر عن مرمي فريقه
احرز اللاعب احمد حامد التش الهدف الثاني للمريخ في الدقيقة 20 من تمريرة اللاعب التكت
تعرض اللاعب التش الى اصابة في لعبة خشنة من كرنقو
حصل المريخ على مخالفة نفذها العجب ابعدها احمد عبد العظيم
تجددت اصابة اللاعب التش يخرج ويحل مكانه عاطف خالد
حصل الهلال الابيض في الدقيقة 29 على ركلة زاوية نفذها مهند تمر الى ضربة مرمي
اجرى مدرب الهلال تعديلا بخروج كرنقو ودخول احمد سخانة
حاول الهلال الوصول الى مرمي المريخ وقاد له نيلسون هجمة متحركة من عمق الميدان ابعدها الدفاع الى رمية تماس
حصل اللاعب على اوريال على بطاقة صفراء لارتكابة مخالفة مع اللاعب عاطف خالد
قاد المريخ هجمة خطيرة عبر بكري المدينة وارسل كرة عكسية تصل الغربال لعب الكرة ارضية تسلمها عبد العظيم
عاد المريخ بهجمة على الجهة اليمني وارسل له اللاعب بكري ارضية ابعدها الدفاع الى رمية تماس من امام الغربال
احرز اللاعب نصر الدين الشغيل في الدقيقة 49 من الشوط الثاني من تمريرة اللاعب معاذ القوز لتنتهي المباراة بفوز المريخ على الهلال بهدفين لهدف ليرتفع بنقاطه الى 60 نقطة ويتجمد الهلال الابيض في 46 نقطة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يهزم هلال الجبال 

خطف المريخ فوزاً غالياً على الهلال كادوقلي بهدفين دون مقابل، ليواصل الفريق ملاحقته لغريمه الهلال آملاً في تعثره، ليعود من بعيد لاعتلاء صدارة الدوري الممتاز، أحرز هدفي الأحمر مهاجمه محمد عبدالرحمن في شوط اللعب الثاني.
هذا وقد لعب المريخ منقوصاً لفترة 41 دقيقة بعد طرد مدافعه أمير كمال في الدقيقة السادسة من الشوط الثاني.

النتيجة رفعت حصيلة الأحمر من النقاط إلى 57 نقطة.

وفي ذات المنافسة نجح الأهلي مدني في خطف نقطة غالية من تريعة البجا، بتحويل تأخره بهدف لتعادل بهدف لكل ليرتفع تريعة البجا إلى 25 نقطة والأهلي إلى 20 نقطة.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نتائج مباريات امس الدوري الممتاز السوداني

أقيمت عصر ومساء امس الاثنين خمسة مباريات ضمن الأسبوع 27 من مسابقة الدوري السوداني، حيث تمكن هلال كادوقلي بتحقيق فوز مهم على ضيفه الخرطوم الوطني بنتيجة (2-1) , وتساوى هلال كادقلي بهذا الفوز مع الخرطوم الوطني في عدد النقاط ولكل 42 نقطة .. وتنبع أهمية الفوز لكادقلي في كونه جاء على فريق ينافسه على الترتيب الرابع المؤهل للعب في الكونفيدرالية الأفريقية.
وكسر الوافد الجديد تريعة البِجا صيام 8 مباريات لم يحقق فيها بالفوز بالدور الثاني، بثلاثية نارية في شباك ضيفه متذيل الترتيب المريخ الفاشر، وذلك في المباراة التي جرت بملعب مدينة جبل الأولياء , وارتفع رصيد البجا إلى 28 نقطة وتجمد المريخ الفاشر عند 18 نقطة.
كما فاز المريخ على الهلال الأبيض بنتيجة (2-1)، علمًا بأن الهلال الأبيض أكمل المباراة بـ10 لاعبين لمدة شوط بعد طرد قلب دفاعه السنغالي سليماني سيسيه , ليرفع المريخ رصيده إلى 61 نقطة بفارق نقطة عن الهلال المتصدر الذي سيخوض الْيَوْمَ الثلاثاء مباراته أمام الأمل .. على الجانب الآخر تجمد الهلال الأبيض عند 46 نقطة وتجرع خسارته الثانية على ملعبه في الدور الثاني، بعد الخسارة من الأهلي عطبرة.
وبمدينة عطبرة، حقق الأهلي عطبرة فوزًا مهمًا على ثالث الترتيب الأهلي الخرطوم بنتيجة (2-1)، واصبحت نقاط عطبرة 29، وتجمد الأهلي الخرطوم عند 47 نقطة.
وفاز الأهلي شندي على ضيفه الأهلي مدني بهدف، ليعود إلى سكة الإنتصارات بعد غياب 4 مباريات متتالية، رافعا رصيده إلى 42 نقطة متساويا مع الخرطوم وهلال كادقلي، بينما تجمد الأهلي مدني عند 20 نقطة.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اندية الممتاز تبارك رئاسة شداد للاتحاد العام 

كشفت متابعات كفرووتر الدقيقة ان اندية الممتاز اعلنت عن تمسكها بالتصويت لصالح النهضة والاصلاح بقيادة الدكتور كمال شداد في الانتخابات المقبلة والمقرر لها التاسع والعشرين من الشهر الجاري واكدت اندية الممتاز في إجتماعها بقادة النهضة والاصلاح انها ستصوت حسب الاتفاق لصالح الدكتور كمال شداد وباركت اندية الممتاز مقدما رئاسة شداد للاتحاد العام
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التريعة يستعيد نغمة الانتصارات بثلاثية في شباك السلاطين 

استعاد التريعة نغمة الانتصارات بالفوز الكبير الذي حققه على ضيفه مريخ الفاشر بثلاثة اهداف دون مقابل في المباراة التي استضافها ملعب الجبل ليرتفع الفريق بنقاطه الى 28 نقطة ويتجمد المريخ في 18 نقطة ويؤزم موقفه كثيرا في البقاء ضمن اندية الممتاز
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاهلي شندي يكسب الاهلي مدني بهدف 

استعاد الاهلي شندي نغمة الانتصارات وفاز مساء اليوم على الاهلي مدني بهدف في المباراة التي جمعتهما مساء اليوم بشندي ليرتفع بنقاطه الى 43 نقطة وتجمد الاهلي في 20 نقطة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاهلي عطبرة يكسب الاهلي الخرطوم بهدفين 

حقق الاهلي عطبرة فوزا غاليا على الاهلي الخرطوم بهدفين في المباراة التي جمعتهما مساء اليوم باستاد الحديد والنار ارتفع الاهلي بنقاطه الى 29 نقطة وتجمد الاهلي الخرطوم في 47 نقطة وشهدت المباراة حالتي طرد من الاكسبريس محمد المتصعم وعلى الريح من الاهلي الخرطوم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هلال كادوقلي يهزم الخرطوم الوطني بهدفين لهدف

حقق هلال كادوقلي فوزاً مهماً على الخرطوم الوطني بهدفين لهدف عصر اليوم بملعب مورتا بكادوقلي ضمن الجولة الثامنة والعشرين لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز، أنهى هلال كادوقلي الشوط الاول متقدماً بهدف سجله فتح الرحمن فيما أدرك الخرطوم الوطني التعادل عن طريق الغاني داكوستا في الدقيقة 74 وسجل جيمي اولاغو الهدف الثاني لهلال كادوقلي قبل ثماني دقائق من انطلاقة المباراة، بالنتيجة رفع هلال كادوقلي رصيده إلى 42 نقطة وتجمد رصيد الخرطوم الوطني في نفس الرصيد.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مريخ كوستي يتعاقد مع الجنرال صلاح احمد آدم

أكمل مجلس ادارة نادي مريخ كوستي بقيادة المهندس يوسف ابوحميد اتفاقه مع الكابتن صلاح محمد آدم ليقود الفريق في المرحلة المقبلة بجانب المدرب السابق للفريق حسن الحبوب الذي سيبقي في منصبه في تدريب الفريق وكان الجنرال اشرف على تدريب حي العرب قبل أن تتم اقالته ليكون نادي مريخ كوستي محطته التدريبية الثانية في هذا النصف الثاني من الدوري الممتاز. من جهة اكد احمد علي مصطفي سكرتير النادي ان التعاقد مع الجنرال يعتبر اضافة حقيقة للفريق في المرحلة المقبلة خاصة وان الرهيب مواجهة باستحقاقات مهمة في الدوري الممتاز يهدف من خلالها الي الابتعاد عن المؤخرة والدخول الي المناطق الدافئة واضاف مصطفي في اتصال هاتفي ان مجلس الادارة ابقي علي ابن النادي الحبوب ليعمل مع الجنرال وانهي تعاقده مع المدرب المساعد صلاح بدوري مؤكدا ان الحبوب سيفيد المدرب الجديد كثيرا في المرحلة المقبلة لانه يعلم كل صغية وكبيرة عن الفريق
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*"فيفا" يتوج البرتغالي رونالدو بلقب أفضل لاعب في العالم

تُوج الدولي البرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو لاعب ريال مدريد الإسباني، بجائزة أفضل لاعب في العالم، خلال حفل الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم "فيفا"، المقام في لندن. وفاز جيانلويجي بوفون حارس وقائد يوفنتوس الإيطالي، بجائزة أفضل حارس مرمى في العالم " 2017.

وجاء فوز الحارس الإيطالي المخضرم بوفون بالجائزة عقب تفوقه على الثنائي، كيلور نافاس حارس ريال مدريد الإسباني، ومانويل نوير حارس منتخب ألمانيا وبايرن ميونخ.


فيما فازت جماهير نادي سيليتيك الأسكتلندي لكرة القدم بجائزة أفضل جماهير في العالم لعام 2017 في حفل الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا)، وتفوقت جماهير سيليتيك الأسكتلندي على بروسيا دورتموند الألماني وكوبنهاجن الدنماركي لتحصل على جائزة أفضل جمهور في 2017.


أفضل تشكيلة
"
وحقق ليونيل ميسي جائزة الفيفا لأفضل لاعب بالعالم حتى الآن 5 مرات، ليحل في المركز الأول، ثم البرتغالي كرستيانو رونالدو 4 مرات، ثم الفرنسي زيدان 3 مرات، والبرازيلي رونالدو 3 مرات، ثم البرازيلي رونالدينيو مرتين
"
وأعلن الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم عن تشكيلة الأفضل في العالم لعام 2017، وجاءت كالتالي "بوفون – راموس – بونوتشي – ألفيش – مارسيلو – كروس – مودريتش – إنييستا – رونالدو – ميسي – نيمار".


وانطلق حفل توزيع جوائز الفيفا لعام 2017، في مسرح لندن، حيث تنافس على جائزة أفضل لاعب في العالم الثلاثي ميسي ونيمار ورونالدو، وتنافس بوفون مع مانويل نوير وكيلور على جائزة أفضل حارس مرمى لعام 2017.


وشهد الحفل تواجد العديد من النجوم العالميين، مثل الظاهرة البرازيلية رونالدو وأسطورة حراسة المرمى بيتر شمايكل، والمدرب كارلو أنشيلوتي، وكذلك نجم الكرة السعودية السابق سامي الجابر ونجم المنتخب المصري محمد النني، المحترف بصفوف فريق آرسنال.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب الدوري الممتاز حتى الآن 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*طبيب المريخ محمد كمال بالمستشفى

الحمدلله هو بالف خير وعاد لفندق البعثة بالف سلامة بعد الاطمئنان عليه





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اهم الاخبار الرباضية العالمية والعربية

كرستيانو رونالدو يفوز بجائزة افضل لاعب في العالم للمرة الثانيه علي التوالى .
* زيدان يفوز بجائزة افضل مدرب في العالم.
*اوليفر جيرو يفوز بجائزة بوشكاش لأجمل هدف .
*الفيفا يحذّر من تجميد النشاط الكروي في مصر بسبب التدخل الحكومي
‏* الكاف يحدد يوم 28 أكتوبر موعدا لمباراة الأهلي والوداد المغربي في ذهاب نهائي دوري أبطال افريقيا بمصر ،، وتقام مباراة العودة يوم 4 نوفمبر في المغرب
*افضل مدربه في العالم سارينا ويجان مدربة منتخب هولندا
*ليكي ماتينيز لاعبة برشلونه افضل لاعبه في العالم..
*فرانسيسكو كوني يفوز بجائزة الروح الرياضيه
*جمهور نادي سيلتيك الاسكتلندي يفوز بجائزة أفضل جمهور في العالم ..
*فوز جيجيي بوفون بجائزة افضل حارس في العالم .
*أفضل تشكيلة في العالم الموسم الماضي:
بوفون
مارسيلو، راموس، بونوتشي، ألفيش
مودريتش، كروس، إنييستا،
ميسي، رونالدو، نيمار
* هيمنة مدريدية على تشكيلة أفضل لاعبي العالم 2017
* فيفا يكرم الأسطورة البرازيلي بيليه في حفل الأفضل
* براجا يفك عقدة موريرينسي بصعوبة في الدوري البرتغالي
* الاتحاد الايطالي يوقف مدافع ميلان بونوتشي لمباراتين ليغيب عن مباراة يوفنتوس
* الاتحاد الايطالي يقرر إيقاف الكرواتي ماندوزكيتش مباراة واحدة ليغيب عن موقعة سبال
* فتح تحقيق حول أعمال شغب في الدوري البلجيكي
* كريستيانو رونالدو: لا أنافس ميسي.. وهذه ليست النهاية
* زيدان بعد جائزة أفضل مدرب: أمر تجاوز توقعاتي
* برشلونة وسان جيرمان مرشحان لمباراة كل النجوم
* راموس: الجوائز الجماعية أهم
* مارسيلو: هناك طريق وحيد لحصد البطولات.. ولست الأفضل في مركزي
* نيمار : برشلونة ستكون دائمًا في قلبي، فقد عشت العديد من اللحظات السعيدة هناك
* مودريتش: كريستيانو رونالدو الأفضل في العالم
* نيمار مستاء من تصرفات جماهير مارسيليا
* الاتحاد الآسيوي يطلق مبادرة لمساعدة لاجئي الروهينجا
* الرجاء يهزم حسنية أكادير ويتصدر الدوري المغربي
* البدري: تدريب الزمالك ليس مستحيلا.. وسأتابع إبراهيم عالمة
* العين الإماراتي يخصص دخل مباراة الشارقة لمشجع مريض

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* âœ” â–  مفكرة الْيَوْمَ  :

â—„ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 27 :

* الامل عطبرة (-- : --) الهلال الساعة : 20:00 .. القناة : الهلال / الملاعب

...................................

â—„ الدوري الايطالي - الأسبوع 10 :

* انتر ميلان (-- : --) سامبدوريا الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN HD 4

...................................

â—„ كأس رابطة المحترفين الإنجليزية - دور ال 16 :

* سوانزي سيتي (-- : --) مانشستر يونايتد الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN HD 2

* الارسنال (-- : --) نوريتش سيتي الساعة : 21:45.. القناة : beIN HD 5

* مانشستر سيتي (-- : --)وولفرهامبتون الساعة : 22:00.. القناة : beIN HD 4

...................................

â—„ كأس ملك إسبانيا - دور ال 32 :

* ريال سرقسطة (-- : --) فالنسيا الساعة : 21:30.. القناة : beIN HD 8

* ريال مورسيا (-- : --) برشلونة الساعة : 22:30 .. القناة : beIN HD 3

..................................................  ....................

âœ” â–  نتائج مباريات الامس  :

â—„ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 27 :

* هلال كادوقلي (2 : 1) الخرطوم الوطني
* تريعة البجا (3 : 0 ) مريخ الفاشر
* أهلي شندي (1 : 0) أهلي مدني
* الأهلي عطبرة (2 : 0) أهلي الخرطوم
* هلال الأبيض (1 : 2) المريخ

...................................

â—„ الدوري الإسباني - الأسبوع 9 :

* ريال سوسييداد (1 : 1) إسبانيول
* ديبورتيفو لاكورونا (1 : 2) جيرونا

..................................................  ....................

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*âœ” â–  عناوين الرياضية بالصحف السياسية :

* الهلال يحل ضيفا على الامل عطبرة في الدوري الممتاز
* مدرب الهلال: الأمل عطبرة عقبة على طريق اللقب
* المريخ يحقق فوزًا مهماً على هلال الاُبَيِّض بالدوري الممتاز
* الهلال كادوقلِي يحقق فوز مهم على ضيفه الخرطوم الوطني
* الأهلي عطبرة يفوز على ثالث الترتيب الأهلي الخرطوم بهدفين
* الأهلي شندي يفوز على ضيفه الأهلي مدني بهدف
* تريعة البجا يهزم المريخ الفاشر بثلاثية نارية في الدوري الممتاز
* مؤتمر صحفي للجنة العليا للمنتخبات الوطنية الْيَوْمَ بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم
* إجراء قرعة سنترليق الصعود للدرجه الأولى برعاية إتحاد شباب الخرطوم

‏-----
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* بعثة المريخ تعود اليوم الى الخرطوم

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
من المتوقع ان تعود بعثة المريخ عصر اليوم الى الخرطوم وذلك بعد اداء الفريق امام الهلال الأبيض في بطولة الدوري الممتاز والتي كسبها المريخ بهدفين لهدف وكان الجهاز الفني قد منح اللاعبين راحة من التدريبات اليوم وسيعود الفريق الى تدريباته غدا على ملعبه إستعدادا لمباراة الاهلي شندي في بطولة الدوري الممتاز السابع والعشرين من الشهر الجاري

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المعلم وزع المهام والقائد يرفع التمام ..الهلال يواجه الامل بعطبرة

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
يحل الهلال مساء ضيفا على الامل عطبرة وذلك ضمن مباريات الاسبوع 27 لبطولة الدوري ويجلس الهلال في صدارة البطولة برصيد 61 نقطة بفارق نقطة عن المريخ وكان الهلال قد فاز في آخر مباراة له في بطولة الدوري الممتاز على الاهلي بهدفين لهدف وخاض مرانه الختامي في ملعب الحديد والنار وزع فيه المعلم المهام على اللاعبين ورفع القائد التمام ويغيب عن مباراة اليوم عمار الدمازين وبوي للايقاف

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا جزيلا الكوتش المبدع محمد موسى




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قائمة الشرف لهدافي** الزعيم** في الدوري الممتاز :

محمد عبدالرحمن الغربال =10 أهداف

السماني الصاوي = 5 أهداف

بكري المدينة العقرب = 5 أهداف (=)

كليتشي اوسونوا = 4 أهداف

كونلي ادونلامي = 4 أهداف=

صلاح نمر = 3 أهداف

عاطف خالد = 2 هدفان

أحمد آدم=2 هدفان =

محمد هاشم التكت 2 هدفان

علي جعفر == هدف

*إبراهيم جعفر =هدف

* دايو اودجو = هدف

* رمضان عجب == هدف

* مامادو الأمين =هدف

* التاج إبراهيم = هدف

* أحمد حامد التش = هدف 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الهلال يواجه الأمل بعطبرة في أشرس المواجهات

يحل الهلال ضيفا ثقيلا مساء اليوم على الأمل بملعبه بعطبرة ضمن مواجهات الدورة الثانية لمنافسة الدوري الممتاز في نزال شرس حيث يسعي الضيوف لمواصلة الإنتصارات والتحليق في الصدارة .. ويملك الهلال في رصيده 61 نقطة وأكمل الجاهزية بعد آداء سلسلة من التدريبات بملعب المباراة .. أما أصحاب الأرض في رصيدهم 29 نقطة ويخططون لتعطيل مسيرة المتصدر خاصة وان اللقاء سيقام أمام جماهيرهم التي يتوقع أن تحتشد بكثافة لمتابعة المباراة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محمد موسي يستحق الدعم:
 بقلمي عاطف مبارك
 العمل الذي ظل يقوم به  المهندس محمد موسي يدل علي ان إبن المريخ له فكره التدريبي المستقل بعيدا  عن الذين سبقوه من المدربين الذين تولو تدريب الفريق.
 اهم المرتكزات  التي يعتمد عليها محمد موسي هي إعتماده علي عناصر الشباب والوافدين الجدد  وهذه وحدها يمكن ان تعتبر شجاعه تحسب للمهندس محمد موسي.
 في الوقت القريب ظل مدربي المريخ حتي الاجانب منهم يعتمدون علي اسماء بعينها بحيث لايمكن الاستغناء عنها خاصة في المباريات الكبيره.
 جاء المهندس بفكرا مختلفا وأتاح الفرصة كامله للشباب والوافدين الجدد  لقناعته التامه بإمكانياتهم الفنيه مما يدل علي ان الرجل كان متابعا لهم  قبل ان ينضموا للمريخ.
 هذا العمل الكبير الذي يتعلق بإشراك الشباب  الجدد والذي يقوم به مدرب المريخ يعتبر أكبر المكاسب التي سيجني سمارها  الفريق لانه بذلك يعزز الثقه وسط اللاعبين ويمنحهم مزيدا من الخبرات ومن ثم  يمكن ان يصبحوا عظما للفريق يعتمد عليهم في المواسم القادمه بعد ان اصبح  المريخ يسجل عشرات الشباب  ثم يستغني عنهم نسبة لإهمال المدربين لهم وعدم  منحهم فرصة تمثيل الفريق.
 المدرب الذي يصنع نجوما في الفريق يظل مدربا  جديرا بالإحترام وكلنا يعلم يقينا بأن التش والتكت ومحمد آدم لم ينالو  فرصتهم مع غارزيتو مدرب الفريق السابق وظلو أصدقاء دائمين لدكة الإحتياطي  وحتي محمد عبدرحمن لم يكن ينال فرصة المشاركه كامله.
 جاء المهندس وانصف  الموهوبين اصحاب الدوافع والطموح فأثبتو أحقيتهم بالدفاع عن شعار المريخ  وأزاحوا عرش الكبار الذين كانو يضمنون مشاركتهم بإستمرار.
 ايضا الإنجاز الأكبر الذي يحسب للمهندس محمد موسي هو إعادت صياغة الدفاع الأحمر واصبح في افضل حالاته.
 كلنا لاحظنا دفاع المريخ في دوري ابطال افريقيا وخاصة في دوري ابطال العرب  حيث كان دفاعا مفككا يعاني من سوء تنظيم جعله عرضه للإختراق في اي وقت.
 مدرب بهذه الإمكانات وهذا الفكر يستحق الدعم والتشجيع ومنحه الفرصه كامله  حتي عندما يستقدم المجلس مدربا أجنبيا يجب ان يكون المهندس مساعدا له وأن  لايجامل المجلس في ذلك حتي ولو طالب المدرب الجديد بطاقم فني كامل إنصافا  لمحمد موسي ودعما وتشجيعا لمدرب يمتلك الفكر والطموح وهذا أقل مايقدم لرجل  ظل مهذبا ووفيا لناديه لاعبا ومدربا.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**مباريات المـــــريخ الــ 8 المتبقيه في الدوري المنحاز:ــــــــــــــــــ*

➀ المريـــــخ × اهلي شندي

➁ المريـــخ ×تريعه البجا

➂ حي الوادي ×المـــريخ

➃ مريخ نيالا ×المــــريخ

➄ المــــريخ ×الامل

➅ المريخ ×الاهلي عطبره

➆ اهلي الخرطوم × المريخ

➇ المدعوم ×المــــريخ

ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ
مبارتين فقط في نيالا متبقيات خارج الخرطوم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الغربال يواصل تقدمه في سباق الهدافين

واصل محمد عبدالرحمن تقدمه في سباق الهدافين ورفع رصيده من الاهداف الى 10 اهداف بعد ان وضع فريقه في المقدمة امس مبكرا بهدف جميل. 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من لقاء الامس


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التش يرهب ويبدع ويصفى جسديا















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محمد الرشيد: ساخضع لتمارين مشي لمدة اسبوع... وساعود للملاعب بعد ثلاثة اسابيع

طمان محمد الرشيد نجم وسط الفرقة الحمراء جماهير المريخ على تقدمه بخطوات متسارعه في رحلة العودة.
واشار الى انه قام بفك الجبس بداية هذا الاسبوع وبدا تمارين المشي باستخدم العصا وسيستمر فيها لمدة اسبوع وسينخرط فورا بعد ذلك في تمارين التاهيل واكتساب اللياقة.
وتوقع محمد الرشيد الا تطول فترة ابتعاده متوقعا مشاركته في التدريبات في غضون ثلاثة اسابيع.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكابتن جمال ابوعنجة :
روح الشباب.. ووجود مدرب في سن قريبة من اللاعبين.. كلمك السر في الانتفاضة الحمراء

اشار الكابتن جمال ابوعنجة نجم المريخ السابق ومدرب مريخ بورتسودان بالمستوى الرفيع الذي قدمه الاحمر امس امام هلال التبلدي ذاكرا ان المريخ تفوق على نفسه ولعب مباراة للذكرى واعاد ايام الفرقة الحمراء الخوالي بعرض جميل وممتع لافتا الى ان الفرحة بالاداء والعرض كانت اكبر من الفرحة بالانتصار.
وشكر جمال جماهير المريخ التي ودعت عقدة المدرب الاجنبي ولم تضع الشوك في طريق المهندس


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محمد جعفر قريش : المريخ قدم كرة قدم حقيقية واكد ان الكلمة لاصحاب الموهبة

عبر نائب رئيس المريخ ورئيس البعثة الحمراء للابيض عن بالغ سعادته للاداء والانتصار والذي جعل المريخ يتقدم اكثر من اجل المنافسة بقوة على صدارة الممتاز.
وحيا قريش نجوم المريخ على الاداء الجميل والروح العالية واعتبرها كلمة السر
وابدى قريش اسفه للعنف الزائد الذي استخدمه لاعبو التبلدي مشيرا الى ان مثل هذه الاساليب الوحشية تقتل متعة كرة القدم واضاف ان الكلمة دوما لاصحاب الموهبة.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المعتصم يكشف عن شراكة مستقبلية مع بنفيكا البرتغالي

  كشف السيد طارق المعتصم الامين العام لنادي المريخ عن خطط ومشروعات طموحة  للنادي بالتعاون مع اكاديمية نادي بنفيكا البرتغالي ستعود على النادي  بفوائد جمه في العديد من المجالات التي تخص فريق الكرة وفرق المراحل السنية  .
 قال المعتصم ان هنالك اتصالات جمعته مع مجموعة شركات ايفرجين الوكيل المعتمد لاكاديمية لنادي بنفيكا البرتغالي..
 وكانت شركة ايفرجين قد قدمت التهنئة لطارق المعتصم بمناسبة انتخابه امينا  عاما لنادي المريخ وذلك عبر صحيفة الاهرام المسائي المصرية التي ابرزت  تهنئة الشركة للمعتصم في مكان بارز على صدر صفحتها الرياضية.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس لجنة انتخابات الاتحاد يؤكد وصول خطاب اعتماد الفيفا

قال رئيس لجنة انتخابات اتحاد الكرة السوداني اللواء مأمون مبارك، إنه بعث برسالة رسمية إلى رئيس اللجنة المكلفة بدراسة ملف انتخابات الاتحاد، الإسباني جورج موينكيل، تتعلق بالنظام الأساسي الجديد، الذي سوف تجرى على أساسه الانتخابات، يوم التاسع والعشرين من الشهر الجاري وقال رئيس لجنة الانتخابات، خلال مداخلة له بقناة الملاعب أمس، إنهم قدموا شرحا مفصلا لكل مراحل العملية، إلى جانب مطالبتهم لرئيس اللجنة المكلفة من الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم بضرورة الاعتماد النهائي للنظام الأساسي واعتماد لجنة الانتخابات وذلك بعد وصول بعض الملاحظات من الفيفا حول النظام، وأضاف مبارك، أنهم يتوقعون وصول الاعتماد النهائي، من قبل “الفيفا”، للنظام الأساسي للاتحاد السوداني، اليوم (الثلاثاء)، مبينا أنه التقي أمس برئيس الاتحاد السوداني معتصم جعفر الذي طمأنه بوصول خطاب اعتماد لجنة الاننتخابات نهاية يوم الثلاثاء.

اتحادات كسلا تساند مجموعة شداد
أكدت كتلة اتحادات ولاية كسلا التي تضم اتحادات (كسلا وحلفا الجديدة وخشم القربة) دعمها ومؤازرتها ومساندتها لمجموعة النهضة والإصلاح بقيادة الدكتور كمال شداد في انتخابات الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم المزمع إقامتها يوم التاسع والعشرين من الشهر الجاري، وذلك بعد الاجتماع الذي عقدته بحضور ممثلي الاتحادات الثلاثة خلال اليومين الماضيين وناقش عمومية الاتحاد العام، وتفيد المتابعات أن الاتحادات قررت بالإجماع التأمين على الوقوف بجانب مجموعة النهضة والإصلاح من أجل الاهتمام بالمنتخبات الوطنية وإيجاد مكانة كبيرة للسودان بين الاتحادات الوطنية على المحيط الدولي والقاري، وقال عضو باتحاد كسلا ـ فضل حجب اسمه ـ إنهم في ولاية كسلا متفقون ومجمعون على مجموعة النهضة والإصلاح بقيادة الدكتور شداد وإنهم يرون فيه المنقذ للرياضة في السودان، مؤكدا أن الاجتماع أمن على دعم هذه المجموعة والاتصال ببقية الاتحادات في كتلة الشرق لتوحيد موقف يدعم المجموعة خاصة بعد أن أعلنت العديد من الكتل والاتحادات المحلية دعمها لهذه المجموعة وعلى رأسها اتحاد الخرطوم وكردفان وأوضح بأن اتحادات ولاية كسلا ستعمل من داخل كتلة الشرق على توحيد الرؤى حول دعم مجموعة الدكتور شداد.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يستأنف تحضيراته للأهلي شندي.. ويستعيد جهود عدد من نجومه الكبار

الخرطوم – حافظ محمد أحمد
يستأنف فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ غداً تحضيراته لمباراته أمام الأهلي شندي الجمعة المقبل لحساب الجولة العاشرة من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز، وينتظر أن تصل بعثة الفريق مساء اليوم قادمة من مدينة الأبيض بعد أن أدى الفريق مباراته أمام هلال التبلدي أمس لحساب الجولة التاسعة من المسابقة، ومنح الجهاز الفني راحة للاعبين اليوم تفاديا للإرهاق بعد ماراثون المباريات الشاق في الفترة الماضية، التي أجبرت الفريق على أداء مباراتين خارج قواعده أمام هلالي كادوقلي والتبلدي.
وسيستعيد المريخ جهود قائده أمير كمال الذي كان قد غاب عن المباراة أمس أمام أزرق كردفان بسبب الإيقاف بعد أن أقصى اللاعب بالبطاقة الحمراء في مباراة الجولة التاسعة أمام أسود الجبال، كما سيعود السماني الصاوي الذي غاب بسبب الإصابة ولم يشارك في مباراتي الجولة التاسعة والعاشرة، وسيستعيد المريخ نجمه الشاب خالد النعسان الذي كان قد غاب فترة طويلة بسبب كسر في اليد، وخضع اللاعب لبرنامج تأهيلي خاص قبل أن يشارك في التدريبات الأخيرة، غير أن الجهاز الفني فضل إبعاده عن المباريات الماضية حتى يستعيد جهوزيته البدنية والفنية بالكامل، وتمثل عودة الثلاثي إضافة حقيقية للفريق قبل مباراته الصعبة أمام الأهلي شندي مساء الجمعة بالقلعة الحمراء.
نيالا آخر رحلات المريخ الولائية
بعد فراغه من مباراته أمس أمام هلال الأبيض سيؤدي المريخ مباراتين بملعبه في أم درمان أمام الأهلي شندي وتريعة البجا جبل أولياء في الجولتين العاشرة والحادية عشرة، لتغادر بعدها بعثة الفريق إلى نيالا لمواجهة ممثليها المريخ وحي الوادي تواليا في آخر جولات الفريق الولائية، وسيؤدي الفريق بعدها بقية مبارياته داخل ولاية الخرطوم على ملعبه وعلى ملعب الخرطوم وملعب الهلال في الجولة الأخيرة وأدى المريخ خلال القسمين الأول والثاني 11 مباراة في الولايات وتبقت له مدينة نيالا فقط.
الأحمر يؤدي تدريبه الأساسي غداً
سيكون المران غدا هو الأساسي للفريق قبل مباراته أمام الأهلي شندي وسينتظم اللاعبون في معسكر مقفول عقب المران مباشرة بفندق كنون بالخرطوم، وسيختتم الفريق تحضيراته بمران خفيف مساء بعد غد الخميس ودرج الجهاز الفني على إجراء التدريبات في الفترة الماضية.
هندسة يجهز كل اللاعبين
وضع مدرب المريخ محمد موسى برنامجا خاصا لتجهيز كل اللاعبين للمباريات المقبلة تحسبا لإشراك بعض العائدين وذلك تفاديا لإرهاق المجموعة الأساسية التي ظلت تشارك باستمرار، وينتظر أن يمنح الجهاز الفني الفرصة لبعض اللاعبين في المباراة المقبلة أمام الأهلي شندي مثل حارس المرمى جمال سالم، وخالد النعسان الذي غاب فترة طويلة فيما سيرتاح منجد النيل الذي شارك أساسيا في كل المباريات الماضية، تشكيلة المريخ عرفت الكثير من التغييرات منذ بداية الموسم بسبب الغيابات للإصابة أو الإيقاف غير أن الفريق لم يتأثر كثيرا لوفرة الخيارات.
* منجد النيل: أملك الكثير لأقدمه للمريخ
أبدى منجد النيل حارس مرمى المريخ رضاه عن المردود المميز الذي قدمه مع الفريق في الفترة الأخيرة بعد أن أصبح يشارك بصفة أساسية في المباريات الأخيرة وقال منجد إن الاجتهاد في التدريبات سر تألقه مع الفريق مؤخراً نافياً في الوقت نفسه أن يكون استغل غياب جمال سالم وعصام ليشارك أساسياً مبيناً أنه إذا لم يستطع منافسة زملائه لاقتحام التشكيلة لما جاء للمريخ، وكشف منجد أن المريخ يملك كل المقومات للتتويج بثنائية الدوري والكأس لكنه يفتقد فقط لدرهم الحظ للتتويج بهذين اللقبين، وأضاف: راض عن ما قدمته مع المريخ حتى الآن بعد أن استطعت أن أحرس مرماه في ظل ظروف صعبة تمثلت في غياب بقية الحراس وكنت الحارس الوحيد ولكني وبحمد الله استطعت أن أجتاز الامتحان وأن أحرس مرمى المريخ بكفاءة في كل المباريات التي لعبتها حتى الآن، ولكنني في نفس الوقت أملك الكثير لأقدمه لحراسة المرمى الحمراء في المرحلة المقبلة.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جماهير الأبيض تحتجز الحكم في الملعب والشرطة تساعده على التخفي بزي جديد

فجرت جماهير الأبيض براكين الغضب في اعقاب خسارة هلال التبلدي أمام المريخ حيث احتجزت الجماهير الغاضبة حكم المباراة لمدة ربع ساعة بعد انتهاء اللقاء في الملعب، وحاولت الاعتداء على الحكم، غير ان الشرطة نجحت في توفير الحماية له ومساعدته على الخروج من الملعب بسلام، وبعدها انتظرت الجماهير الغاضبة خارج الاستاد لتعتدي على الحكم لحظة خروجه من الملعب، بعد ان اتهمته بالتسبب في خسارة الفريق بطرده سليمان سيسيه غير أن الحكم استطاع ان يخرج بسلام متخفياً بزي جديد لم تتعرف عليه جماهير الأبيض، الأمر الذي جعله يخرج من الاستاد بسلام.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أحداث مؤسفة بعد نهاية المباراة
نقل طبيب المريخ الى المستشفى بسبب اعتداء وحشي من الجماهير

على غير عادتها المسالمة والعاشقة للعبة الجميلة خرجت جماهير الأبيض هذه المرة عن طورها، واقدمت على تصرفات غير مسئولة ستخصم الكثير من رصيد هلال التبلدي، وستجعله عرضة للعقوبات بسبب تصرفات جماهيره، حيث قامت جماهير الأبيض الغاضبة بحصب الملعب بالحجارة أكثر من مرة بادعاء الاحتجاج على قرارت الحكم، برغم ان المريخ كان المتضرر الأكبر من قراراته والذي حرمه من ركلة جزاء صحيحة، وكان يمكن أن يطرد اكثر من لاعب من هلال التبلدي لو طبق القانون دون مجاملة، ولم تكتف جماهير الأبيض بهذه الفوضى بل اتت بالجديد عندما اعتدت على طبيب المريخ الدكتور محمد كمال بضربه بحجر كبير في رأسه من الخلف الأمر الذي ادى الى دخوله في غيبوبة وتدخل وضاح شكري طبيب نادي هلال الأبيض في موقف انساني ونجح في انقاذه وقام بالاسعافات الأولية الى ان تم نقله بعربة الاسعاف الى المستشفى، وهناك تلقى العلاج اللازم، وحرصت الصدى على زيارة الدكتور محمد كمال في المستشفى حيث طمأن

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جماهير هلال التبلدي تشتبك مع ابراهومة وتمزق قميصه

دخلت جماهير هلال التبلدي الغاضبة في اشتباكات حادة مع ابراهيم حسين مدرب الفريق وحملته مسئولية الخسارة التي تعرض لها ازرق شيكان امام المريخ في مباراة الأمس برغم ان ابراهومة فعل كل شيء من اجل التأكيد على قدرته في التفوق على المريخ الذي حقق النصر عليه في اكثر من مباراة لكن المريخ الجديد رد الصاع صاعين لإبراهومة، واجبره على قبول الخسارة هذا الموسم في امدرمان وقلعة شيكان، الأمر الذي فجر براكين الغضب لدى جماهير هلال التبلدي والتي مزقت قميص الكابتن ابراهيم حسين.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*معتصم مالك:
لاعبو هلال التبلدي لجأوا للتصفية الجسدية لتعطيل موهبة التش بحماية تامة من المحكم



تأسف معتصم مالك عضو مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ والذي رافق البعثة الحمراء الى الأبيض على العنف الزائد الذي استخدمه لاعبو هلال التبلدي بصورة تجاوزت القانون بصورة واضحة، مشيراً الى أن المريخ لم يمل مطلقاً لاستخدام سلاح العنف، لأنه لا يراهن على الأسلحة غير المشروعة، بل كان كل رهانه على مواهبه التي تصنع المتعة الحيقيقة لكرة القدم، وأبدى مالك غضبه الشديد على حكم المباراة الذي فشل في توفير الحماية للاعبي المريخ ووقف يتفرج على لاعبي هلال التبلدي وهم يمارسون أسوأ أنواع التصفية الجسدية من اجل تعطيل مسيرة المريخ, وأبدى مالك دهشته للعنف غير المبرر الذي تعامل به لاعبو هلال التبلدي مع نجم وسط المريخ الواعد احمد حامد التش، ذاكراً أن كل تدخل عنيف من لاعبي هلال التبلدي مع التش كان يؤكد بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك ان هناك محاولات لتصفية اللاعب جسدياً وحرمان المريخ من الاستفادة من هذه الموهبة الشابة برعاية تامة من حكم المباراة الذي وقف على التش وهو يواجه كل انواع العنف غير القانوني والضرب بدون كرة، وتأسف معتصم مالك على السلوك المتشنج الذي بدر من جماهير هلال الأبيض بحصب الملعب بالحجارة وكذلك البص المقل لبعثة المريخ، مشيرا الى أن حادثة طبيب المريخ الذي تعرض للضرب بحجر كبير في رأسه ادخله في غيبوبة أكدت ان هذه التصرفات الهمجية تحتاج الى اتحاد قوي وحازم يستطيع ان يحسمها، وان يحافظ على منافسته.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ملاعب وتواريخ مباريات المريخ المتبقية في الدوري الممتاز لكرة القدم

 متابعة : أحمد دراج
 1. الجمعة 27 أكتوبر 2017م 
 المريخ-- : --أهلي شندي 8 مساء بإستاد المريخ
 2. الثلاثاء 31 أكتوبر 2017م
 المريخ-- : --تريعة البجا 8 مساء بإستاد المريخ
 3. الأحد 5 نوفمبر 2017م
 حي الوادي نيالا-- : --المريخ 5 مساء بإستاد نيالا
 4. الجمعة 10 نوفمبر 2017م
 مريخ نيالا-- : --المريخ 5 مساء بإستاد نيالا
 5. الأربعاء 15 نوفمبر 2017م
 المريخ-- : --الأمل عطبرة 8 مساء بإستاد المريخ
 6. الأحد 19 نوفمبر 2017م 

 المريخ-- : --الأهلي عطبرة 8 مساء بإستاد المريخ
 7. الجمعة 24 نوفمبر 2017م
 أهلي الخرطوم-- : --المريخ 8 مساء بإستاد المريخ

 8. الخميس 30 نوفمبر 2017م
 الهلال-- : --المريخ 8 مساء بإستاد الهلال أو إستاد الخرطوم

*

----------


## ابواسراء

*ماذا يريد جمهور الهلال العاصمى بالابيض من المريخ  كل المشاكل التى تحدث للمريخ فى اتبرا والان بالابيض ليس سببها جمهور الامل ولاجمهور التبلدى بل هم زناطير خبثاء مندسين يتمنون هزيمة المريخ العظيم ....مابتخجلوا ياجمهور الابيض من نفسكم الم يهزم هلال الابيض المريخ فى استاده بخماسية ؟؟؟ماذا فعل لكم جمهور المريخ العظيم خرج وكأن فريقه فايز او متعادل اتظنون انكم ارجل من جمهورنا لاوالله ولافيكم راجل يملأ العين ولكنكم مجموعة صعاليك يقودها صعاليك الهلال الاب واكبر عار انكم اصبحتم نسخة تانية من الهلال الاب وليته اب يربى بل اب يدعو للرزيلة ...سوف نحفظها لكم واذا اردنا سوف نرد الصاع صاعين  ...لن تمثلوا السودان هذا الموسم لانكم رضيتم بالدونية
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نهائي دور الابطال الافريقي  : ـ

النهائي      ذهاب السبت   10/28    
الأهلي    × الوداد الرياضي    

النهائي اياب السبت  11/4    
الوداد الرياضي × الأهلي


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نهائي الكونفدرالية الافريقية  : ـ

النهائي      ذهاب السبت   11/18   
مازيمبي - جمهورية الكونجو × سوبر سبورت يونايتد - جنوب أفريقيا  

النهائي اياب السبت  11/25   
سوبر سبورت يونايتد - جنوب أفريقيا × مازيمبي - جمهورية الكونجو


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصدى تجري أول حوار صحافي مع الغاني القادم من الدوري الأمريكي



استطاعت الصدى أن تصطاد نجم المنتخب الغاني أنيلكوم الذي وصل الى السودان رفقة وكيلة أعماله الغانية والشاب السوداني الكابتن بحري هشام فيصل مبارك الذي يقيم بالولايات المتحدة وقد اجرت معه حوار تناول فيه الكثير عن عشقه للسودان وانه سبق له التباري ضد المنتخب الوطني ثلاث مرات 2012- 2013- 2014 وانه صديق للاعب الغاني أوجستين أوكراه الذي يعتبر المعلم الملهم بالنسبة له، كما تحدث عن الأندية التي ترغب التعاقد معه، كما أكد اللاعب انه حر طليق تفاوضه اندية خليجية كبيرة، اللاعب يمتلك سيرة ذاتية ذاخرة بالمعلومات المثيرة خلال مشواره الرياضي وعشقه الجنوني لأفريقيا القارة جعله يعود الى السودان بعد رحلة احترافية في العديد من الدول الأوروبية وقد لعب في 9 دول، وهو متابع جيد للدوريات الأفريقية ومن ضمنها الدوري السوداني، تعرف على لاعبين سودانيين في أمريكا، اللاعب لم يتعرض لأي اصابة في تاريخه مع مشوار كرة القدم، وحكى عن أغرب حالة طرد حدثت له تتحدث عنها المواقع الإلكترونية وافتى بعدم صحتها الحكم العالمي كولينا ولم يحرم من المشاركة في المباراة التي تليها. كما تحدث عن الكثير المثير وعن حصرية حواره مع الصدى فقط لا غيرها من الصحف الرياضية وتحدث عن أسعار اللقاءات التي يقوم بإجراءها معه في القنوات الفضائية والمواقع الإلكترونية والصحف السيارة نافياً أن يكون قد جاء للسودان من أجل اللعب لناد بعينه.

نص الحوار غداً

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الجهاز الفني للمريخ يخضع الرباعي لبرنامج خاص



يبدو الجهاز الفني للمريخ بقيادة الكابتن محمد موسى حريصاً على إخضاع ثلاثي الفريق خالد النعسان ومحمد الرشيد والسماني الصاوي لتدريبات تأهيل مكثفة خلال التدريبات المقبلة حتى يكونوا في قمة الجاهزية للمشاركة مع الفريق في المرحلة المقبلة بصورة طبيعية، وقرر الجهاز الفني كذلك إخضاع أمير كمال متوسط الدفاع لتدريبات خاصة بعد غيابه عن المشاركة مع الفريق في مباراتي هلال التبلدي أمس ومباراة أهلي شندي في الجولة المقبلة بسبب الإيقاف وحتى يكون أمير قادراً للعودة والمشاركة بصورة طبيعية في مباراة تريعة البجا جبل أولياء في الجولة الثلاثين من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ابراهومة ينفي استقالته من تدريب هلال التبلدي

نفى الكابتن ابراهيم حسين المدير الفني لهلال التبلدي الأخبار التي تحدثت عن استقالته من تدريب هلال التبلدي عقب الخسارة أمام المريخ بهدفين لهدف مساء أمس ضمن الجولة 28 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز وذكر ابراهومة أنه لم يفكر بتقديم استقالته من تدريب الفريق مبيناً أن الجميع في هلال التبلدي ابدوا غضبهم من الهزيمة أمام المريخ ولكنهم يعلمون في نفس الوقت الخسارة في كرة القدم عادية ولذلك لم يفكر في الاستقالة بسبب خسارة في مباراة في الدوري، وأبدى ابراهومة رضاءه على المردود الذي قدمه فريقه أمام المريخ مبيناً أن هلال التبلدي قدم مستوىً مميزاً برغم أنه خاض معظم فترات المباراة بعشرة لاعبين وكان قريباً من الوصول لشباك المريخ وتعديل النتيجة في أكثر من فرصة سانحة أمام المرمى، وأبدى ابراهومة تفاؤله بقدرة فريقه في الحصول على أحد المركزين الثالث والرابع المؤهلين للمشاركة في البطولة الكونفدرالية العام المقبل.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* معتصم جعفر ينفي إصدار أمر قبض ضده



نفى الدكتور معتصم جعفر رئيس الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم والمرشح لرئاسة الاتحاد في الانتخابات المقبلة الأخبار التي تناقلتها بعض الصحف اليوم الثلاثاء عن صدور أمر قبض ضده من المحكمة مبيناً أن هذه الأخبار لا أساس لها من الصحة والغرض منها التشويش عليهم قبل خوض غمار الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد السوداني التي ستنعقد بعد أيام قليلة لانتخاب مجلس إدارة جديد مشيراً إلى أنهم في مجموعة التطوير يعرفون جيداً الغرض من مثل هذه الأخبار المفبركة والتي تسعى لهدم الاستقرار الرياضي الذي شهده اتحاد الكرة في الفترة الأخيرة، وأبدى معتصم جعفر ثقتهم الكبيرة في الفوز برئاسة الاتحاد السوداني في الجمعية العمومية المقبلة، ونفى الدكتور معتصم جعفر أن تكون لديه أي صفحة على الفيسبوك تحمل اسمه كما ظلت وسائل الإعلام تنقل أخباراً من هذه الصفحة على لسانه مبيناً أنه ليس لديه أي صفحة عبر الفيسبوك وتقدم بشكوى رسمية ضد الشخص الذي انتحل اسمه بإنشاء هذه الصفحة، وتحدث الدكتور معتصم عن منافسة الدوري الممتاز وقال إنها تسير بصورة طيبة حتى الآن مشيراً إلى أنهم سيحرصون على إكمال البرنامج الكامل للمنافسة في وقتها وفي نفس الوقت منح الفرصة للمنتخب الوطني لتنفيذ برنامجه الإعدادي بصورة طيبة استعداداً لمشاركته المقبلة في نهائيات الامم الأفريقية للمحليين بالمغرب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يعاني من ظلم التحكيم من جديد



فاجأ الحكم حافظ عبدالغني الجميع بمن فيهم لاعبي هلال الأبيض بصرفه لمخالفة داخل منطقة الجزاء ارتكبت مع التش.. وتوقف لاعبو الهلال في انتظار قرار الحكم المتوقع باحتساب المخالفة ولم يتحركوا إلا بعد أن أمر عبدالغني بمواصلة اللعب.. ورفض الحكم إقصاء عبدالرحمن كرنقو الذي استعمل قوة زائدة لتصفية الظهير الأيسر أحمد آدم واكتفى بإشهار بطاقة صفراء تحت ضغط لاعبي المريخ.. ولم يجد عبدالغني مفراً من استعمال البطاقة الحمراء لإقصاء سليمانو سيسيه بتوجيه من مساعده نيالا، حافظ عبدالغني ترصد لاعبي المريخ بشكل واضح وأفرط في احتساب المخالفات لأقل احتكاك وفوت مخالفات صحيحة للمريخ في حالات أكثر وضوحاً. ورفض حافظ عبدالغني بإصرار شديد طرد عبدالرحمن كرنقو ونصر الدين الشغيل اللذين استحقا الطرد في أكثر من مناسبة بعد أن مارسا عنفاً وخشونة شديدة مع لاعبي المريخ وكاد التش أن ينقل بعربة الإسعاف إلى المستشفى بعد أن تعرض لضرب مبرح من الشغيل ورفاقه دون أن يجروء الحكم على إنذاره أو طرده. ولم يشكل عبدالغني استثناءً من حكام الممتاز.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ضربة الجزاء الغير محتسبة





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصفحة الرسمية لنادي المريخ السوداني

المريخ الابيض يكرم محمد عبد الرحمن

قام نادي المريخ الابيض بتكريم مهاجم المريخ محمد عبد الرحمن لتالقه في مباراة الامس امام الهلال الأبيض التي تفوق فيها الاحمر على ازرق شمال كردفان بهدفين مقابل هدف..
ومثّل المريخ الابيض عبد القادر غندور، نائب رئيس النادي، مرحباً بالمريخ في عروس الرمال ومهنئا إياه بالتفوق على الهلال الأبيض..


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لا شيء يوقف قطار الأحمر

المريخ يتجاوز مصاعب الحكام.. يغتال هلال شيكان بهدفي التش والغربال

حافظ عبد الغني يقسو على الفرقة الحمراء.. يتقاضى عن طرد الشغيل وكرنقو يصرف ضربة جزاء

حافظ محمد أحمد

حقق المريخ فوزاً مهماً على هلال الأبيض بهدفين مقابل هدف في المباراة التي جرت مساء أمس على ملعب الأبيض لحساب الجولة العاشرة من الدوري الممتاز في دورته الثانية ورفع الأحمر رصيده إلى 60 نقطة مواصلاً مطاردته للهلال وتجاوز المريخ مطب الحكام ونجح من الظفر بالنقاط الثلاث بعد أن قدم لاعبوه مباراة متميزة للغاية تفوق فيها على أصحاب الأرض خلال شوطي المباراة، أنهى الأحمر الشوط الأول بهدف الغربال في الدقيقة التاسعة وفي الشوط الثاني عزز المريخ تقدمه بهدف ثان ناله التش قبل أن يقلص الشغيل الفارق في توقيت متأخر للغاية والمباراة تلفظ أنفاسها الأخيرة وتجمد هلال التبلدي في 46 نقطة في المركز الرابع.

لم يستهلك المريخ ولا مضيفه هلال الأبيض وقتاً طويلاً ودخلا مباشرة أجواء المباراة ولم يتأخرا في قيادة الهجمات بتبادل من الطرفين ولم ينتظر المريخ أكثر من 9 دقائق لينال هدفاً رائعاً عبر محمد عبدالرحمن الذي استثمر تمريرة حريرية من بكري المدينة وتقدم ميدو بثقة وهدوء ووضع الكرة في المرمى هدفاً كان له مفعول السحر وسط لاعبي المريخ الذي سيطر على الملعب بشكل كبير وضاعت أكثر من فرصة من بكري المدينة والتاج إبراهيم واعتمد التبلدي على الهجمات المرتدة التي تصدى لها نمر وباسكال ببراعة كبيرة وأجرى محمد موسى تبديلاً بخروج إبراهيم جعفر ودخول ضفر وأشهر الحكم البطاقة الحمراء لسيسيه بعد أن تعرض بالضرب للتش بدون كرة وكان الحكم قد صرف ضربة جزاء واضحة مع التش ولم تأت الخمس دقائق كزمن بدل مهدر بجديد وأعلن الحكم عن انتهاء الشوط بتقدم المريخ بهدف.

هندسة يدفع بتشكيلة شبابية خالصة

دفع محمد موسى بتشكيلة مثالية ضمت لاعبين شباب من حارس المرمى منجد النيل.. أحمد آدم.. التكت.. إبراهيم  جعفر.. التش ومحمد عبدالرحمن في وجود 5 لاعبين فقط من الكبار هم التاج إبراهيم.. صلاح نمر.. رمضان عجب وبكري المدينة وفاجأ هندسة الجميع بتبديل مبكر بخروج إبراهيم جعفر وعوضه بضفر، شباب المريخ أحكموا السيطرة على الملعب في شوط اللعب الأول.

شوط مريخي صرف

لم يهدر المريخ الكثير من الوقت أيضاً وبدأ في وضع هلال الأبيض تحت الضغط وكان لبكري المدينة والغربال دوراً مؤثراً في المقدمة الهجومية بجانب لاعبي خط الوسط وأهدر المريخ أكثر من فرصة فيما لجأ أصحاب الأرض لاستعمال القوة المفرطة مستغلين تساهل الحكم وهو ما قلل كثيراً من حركتهم داخل الملعب بعد أن انصرفوا للضرب، وتلاعب التش بالشغيل ولازجيلا وتعرض لضرب مبرح لم يمنعه من تعزيز تقدم فريقه بعد أن استغل تمريرة رائعة من وسط الملعب ولم ينج الحارس أحمد نصر الدين من مروغات التش الذي لعب الكرة بهدوء في المرمى الخالي هدفاً ثانياً للمريخ الذي تسيد الملعب وكاد أن يحرز أكثر من هدف لولا سوء الطالع وفشل التش في إكمال المباراة ليخرج مصاباً بعد تعرضه لضرب شديد وعوضه هندسة بعاطف خالد، والمباراة تلفظ أنفاسها الأخيرة حاول هلال شيكان تقليص الفارق وفي غفلة من دفاع المريخ نجح الشغيل من إحراز هدف شرفي أطلق الحكم بعده صافرة انتهاء المباراة بفوز غال للمريخ بهدفين مقابل هدف.

الغربال يواصل تقدمه في سباق الهدافين

واصل محمد عبدالرحمن تقدمه في سباق الهدافين ورفع رصيده من الأهداف إلى 10 بعد ما وضع فريقه في المقدمة مبكراً جداً بهدف رائع.. الغربال قدم مع زميله بكري المدينة مباراة متميزة للغاية وأرعبا دفاع التبلدي الذي فشل تماماً في إيقاف خطورتهما رغم العنف الذي مارسوه في مواجهة المهاجمين السريعين.

نجوم المريخ يتنافسون على النجومية

شهدت مباراة المريخ ومضيفه هلال التبلدي تنافساً جماعياً من لاعبي المريخ على نجومية المباراة وقدموا مباراة رائعة من حارس المرمى منجد النيل ورباعي خط الدفاع نمر.. باسكال.. التاج إبراهيم.. وأحمد آدم ولاعبي خط الوسط عجب.. التكت والبديل ضفر والتش وثنائي خط الهجوم بكري المدينة ومحمد عبدالرحمن، الظهور المميز لنجوم المريخ تواصل في الفترة الماضية.

التش يواصل الألق والإبهار ويتعرض لأبشع تصفية

لم يفوت أحمد حامد التش فرصة مباراة المريخ ومضيفه هلال التبلدي وقدم فواصل ممتعة وتلاعب بالشغيل ولازجيلا ونال هدفاً رائعاً عزز به تقدم فريقه وتعرض النجم الشاب لعنف زائد وضرب مبرح أجبره على مغادرة الملعب مصاباً وكاد أن يغادر بعربة الإسعاف.

حافظ عبدالغني يمعن في استهداف المريخ

فاجأ الحكم حافظ عبدالغني الجميع بمن فيهم لاعبي هلال الأبيض بصرفه لمخالفة داخل منطقة الجزاء ارتكبت مع التش.. وتوقف لاعبو الهلال في انتظار قرار الحكم المتوقع باحتساب المخالفة ولم يتحركوا إلا بعد أن أمر عبدالغني بمواصلة اللعب.. ورفض الحكم إقصاء عبدالرحمن كرنقو الذي استعمل قوة زائدة لتصفية الظهير الأيسر أحمد آدم واكتفى بإشهار بطاقة صفراء تحت ضغط لاعبي المريخ.. ولم يجد عبدالغني مفراً من استعمال البطاقة الحمراء لإقصاء سليمانو سيسيه بتوجيه من مساعده نيالا، حافظ عبدالغني ترصد لاعبي المريخ بشكل واضح وأفرط في احتساب المخالفات لأقل احتكاك وفوت مخالفات صحيحة للمريخ في حالات أكثر وضوحاً. ورفض حافظ عبدالغني بإصرار شديد طرد عبدالرحمن كرنقو ونصر الدين الشغيل اللذين استحقا الطرد في أكثر من مناسبة بعد أن مارسا عنفاً وخشونة شديدة مع لاعبي المريخ وكاد التش أن ينقل بعربة الإسعاف إلى المستشفى بعد أن تعرض لضرب مبرح من الشغيل ورفاقه دون أن يجروء الحكم على إنذاره أو طرده. ولم يشكل عبدالغني استثناءً من حكام الممتاز.
*

----------

